# Which House ?



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

What big house is the best house for your money. I am looking at a used last years model clam fish trap 4 person fish house for $600. Is this a good deal or is there a better shelter.


----------



## gonehunting (May 14, 2005)

I will PM you


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

i picked up an Eskimo Quick Flip 3 and I love it!


----------



## WATERFOWLER4 (Aug 19, 2005)

I second the Eskimo QF III 8) Alot of room with the bench seat. :beer:


----------



## harryo (Oct 11, 2005)

I like the otters!


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Otter has their wilderness series house on sale.

http://eelement.appolis.com/OTTEROUTDOORS/eproddetail.asp?S=67&P=5050&PubID=4393&V=7&PID=5850&iss=


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

i bought a 3 man clam vouyager last year and am very satisfied with it...


----------



## shedhrnhntr (Jan 21, 2007)

I second the Voyager- I waited until the end of the ice fishing season to buy mine and saved about $150.00 at Gander. Good luck- I think they are all pretty darn good. I've fished in Otters and Frabill as well and was comfortable in both. :beer:


----------



## csp88 (Sep 27, 2004)

Hard to beat the quality and durability of the Otter line.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

i bought a frabil fortress on sale at the end of the year last year, its huge! and very comfortable, im thinking about living in it for the rest of my life


----------



## harryo (Oct 11, 2005)

I like the Otters also!!


----------



## mooseisneverin (Oct 28, 2007)

I love my Eskimo quickfish 6. All in a lightweight package & huge area & easy hub system setup & 6 guys can actually fit in it at the same time. & also very durable & inexpensive compared to the other huge shacks out there.


----------

